

Web App Performance Solution Tracelytics Raises $600K  - trjordan
http://techcrunch.com/2011/11/03/web-app-performance-solution-tracelytics-raises-600k-from-google-ventures-battery-flybridge/

======
mvkel
Nice! We've been using Tracelytics for about four months now and it's been
indispensable for identifying performance bottlenecks at the infrastructure
level.

